# Introducing discounts



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

As part of our 'Adopt, don't shop', campaign, we are now offering discounts to adopted pets.

We do ask a certificate of adoption to be shown at the time of booking to qualify for a 5% discount and hope that we can lead by example.

These discounts were introduced during the latter part of 2014 and have already proved popular with those choosing our services.

We also hope that other pet care companies will follow suit and for further information please visit our website.


----------

